# Where can I find small cell foundation?



## lavert5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Dadent carries it.


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

Edit: Sorry, didn't read your post fully...


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Kelly has it as well.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

Also Brushy Mountain and Mann Lake, probably others as well.




whalers said:


> Everything I see here in the forum references plastic one piece frame and cells. I'm not interested in those and would like to find small cell foundation which I can use to replace the foundation I have. So if you know of where I can buy some I would appreciate the info. Thank you.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Whalers, you must be referring to Permacomb or Honey Super Cell. The other two options are wax foundation available from the above mentioned retailers and Mann Lake's PF-100 and PF-120 frames which are one piece plastic but do not include the whole cell, only the frame and foundation. These are what I recommend for quicker regression to small cell comb as the bees find it harder to rework than the wax. Some people prefer to cut the plastic foundation part out of the frame and use it in wooden frames as well.

I have been using the wax for nearly nine years now and just started using PF frames last year.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Many firms carry the small cell wax foundation, but turn the box over and see where the carton was made. Many are made in the Hamilton IL. area. What does that tell you?

Crazy Roland


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Honey Super Cell (fully drawn 4.9 plastic):
http://www.hscframes.com/
http://www.simpsonsbeesupply.com/

PermaComb (fully drawn 5.0 plastic):
John Seets, National/International Distributor
PermaComb Systems
Catonsville, MD.
[email protected]
410-471-4335

4.9mm wax:
Dadant: http://www.dadant.com/catalog/advan...eywords=4.9mm&search_in_description=1&x=0&y=0

Brushy Mt: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/searchprods.asp

Mann Lake: https://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/mer...annlake&Screen=SRCH&sType=1&Search=small+cell

Any foundation at Walter T. Kelley has a drop down and small cell is in the list of choices.
Example: https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333133383338&grouped=1

Plastic 4.95mm

Mann Lake: https://www.mannlakeltd.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=mannlake&Screen=SRCH&sType=1&Search=PF+100


----------



## Ozarkhighlands (Nov 13, 2011)

Fatbeeman (Don Kutchenmeister) sells it too. www.dixiebeesupply.com 


LaRae


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

Roland said:


> Many firms carry the small cell wax foundation, but turn the box over and see where the carton was made. Many are made in the Hamilton IL. area. What does that tell you?
> 
> Crazy Roland


I'm a little dense....what DOES this mean?

Mike


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I _think _he's insinuating that it's all made by Dadant. I could be wrong.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

Excellant information and my thanks to all!


----------

